# Ok, Question



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been told that my screen name doesn't describe me well and that it implies that I'm more sexual than I actually am. That in reality I'm much More conservative than my name implies.

To me it's just a name and I think it describes how I look more than what my sexual activity might be. 

Any thoughts? Or should I tell this person they are thinking about it to hard?


----------



## RedHead (Mar 24, 2006)

When I see your name; it's I'm sexy (good looking) and I'm from Beverly Hills (90201 LOL) Buy me Prada!!!!

I think the person may be thinking too hard...but they may just be looking at names and not reading posts!

I had a work name that equated to CEX...people thought I was being clever with the word sex...I was like "huh??"


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 24, 2006)

It kinda looks more like a name that an admirer (a male one, especially) would stick on you, rather than you would pick for yourself. I hate to say it (since I don't actually even know you!) but it makes me think of truck stops and such places. :doh:


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 24, 2006)

Whoever it was is thinking too hard. Just 'cause you're sexy doesn't mean you're a nympho.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2006)

In acutallity it was not one that I picked it was a name that somone gave me and I thought it worked.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 24, 2006)

I am neither fat nor inclined to having people drive on me.

What's in a name? If you're big and sexy, at least going with a name like "bigsexy" is honest. Better than "littleugly" or "thinplank"... Keep the name, it works.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2006)

Once again. You are my hero


----------



## Buffie (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going to go with everyone else on this and vote "Thinking too hard". I think yours is a cute name, but I don't think it implies anything beyond that. Hopefully, someone looks a little further than a name before making up their mind about a person.


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

Wanna hear the truth or do you want to hear that you are swell? Your avatar makes your name repetitive. I presume you were born on Sept 20?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2006)

NO, 920 is my goal


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2006)

It doesn't strike me as a sexual name, I take it as "I'm big and sexy". 

I'm almost willing to bet that anyone who thought it meant you are overly sexual, or advertising that with the name, is either a) a man, or b) a prude.

I think you're good, and to echo the others.... someone was thinking too much if the read something about your sexual practices into a name like that. It's not like you're BigSexy69 or some shit.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I've been told that my screen name doesn't describe me well and that it implies that I'm more sexual than I actually am. That in reality I'm much More conservative than my name implies.
> 
> To me it's just a name and I think it describes how I look more than what my sexual activity might be.
> 
> Any thoughts? Or should I tell this person they are thinking about it to hard?


My opinion is the person is thinking to hard. When I read it, it reminds me of a self confident, bodaciouos, confident woman. Are those part of sexuality? Certainly. Does that mean you are a sex fiend? Of course not. Anyone person who wants to get to know you for you will look beyond the name. Trust me, I know!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I've been told that my screen name doesn't describe me well and that it implies that I'm more sexual than I actually am. That in reality I'm much More conservative than my name implies.
> 
> To me it's just a name and I think it describes how I look more than what my sexual activity might be.
> 
> Any thoughts? Or should I tell this person they are thinking about it to hard?



Your name is "Big Sexy", not "Big Slutty".


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

Why would a nice gal from Jersey call herself sexy? It conjures up all manner of graphic images. It is a name one would find on porn or pay sites. I know because someone who surfs there a lot told me. I don't look at filth like that myself, you know.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Your name is "Big Sexy", not "Big Slutty".


Well said JerseyBigBoy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince, what do you know about JERSEY and for that matter what do you know about SEX


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess Joisey gals don't take any crap from guys they don't like, huh? I know nothing about sex only that it is foolish to portray oneself as a sexpot! I bet you get plenty of guys harassing you.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> Why would a nice gal from Jersey call herself sexy? It conjures up all manner of graphic images. It is a name one would find on porn or pay sites. I know because someone who surfs there a lot told me. I don't look at filth like that myself, you know.



"Vince" could be the fake name of a porn star.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> I know nothing about sex



Wow, Vince. I retract that porn star remark.


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

Look I didn't go posting hot photos of myself in the private club as one of Conrad's floosies, you know!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 24, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm almost willing to bet that anyone who thought it meant you are overly sexual, or advertising that with the name, is either a) a man, or b) a prude.



I'm a man and a prude and I never gave her screen name one bit of thought one way or the other. So there!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't really think I portray myself as a sex pot. Like Big Boy said the name isn't slutty. I think it's descriptive thats all . 

Maybe you just want to imagine me in a sexual way.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look I didn't go posting hot photos of myself in the private club as one of Conrad's floosies, you know!



you'd be the only dude--and that would be weird.


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

I am signing up for the private club right now and see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I don't really think I portray myself as a sex pot. Like Big Boy said the name isn't slutty. I think it's descriptive thats all .
> 
> Maybe you just want to imagine me in a sexual way.



It's honest. She's big. She's sexy. She's also nice. Should she call herself "Big Nice"? She works 2 jobs. Maybe "Big & Industrious" would work.

Who wants to email someone named "Big Nice"?


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, maybe BS920 can post a sexy photo here so we can decide for ourselves if that name is appropriate?


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 24, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm a man and a prude and I never gave her screen name one bit of thought one way or the other. So there!


Well, since I seem to be the dissenting opinion here, I guess I should say "me too" to Jack's post.

See, you _asked_ why people interpreted your handle that way - so naturally, I was thinking hard about it :doh: AnnMarie covered my answer much better than I could...


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, maybe BS920 can post a sexy photo here so we can decide for ourselves if that name is appropriate?



Wrote the man who has a cat as a photo...


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey, Jersey boy, is this a tag-team or something? You keen on BS?


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hey, Jersey boy, is this a tag-team or something? You keen on BS?



Vince, you begin an attack and now wonder why you're being picked on? What if I am keen on her? I'm wondering if you're keen on her.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd say the name suits you fine. Plus I'd be even more confused than I already am, if you change it.

A saying from my wife's late grandfather pretty well sums up whom ever was questioning your name...."Everybody's entitled to an opinion, no matter how wrong"


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm a man and a prude and I never gave her screen name one bit of thought one way or the other. So there!



Now that I know that, I'm clearly completely wrong.


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look I didn't go posting hot photos of myself in the private club as one of Conrad's floosies, you know!


That ain't the word on the street, pal. I saw your pink jubbly bits there and now I know what goes into your special spaghetti sauce!

Berna, when I see your login, I think: there's a woman with a good self image! nothing more, nothing less. You picked it, you like it, the end.


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Whoever it was is thinking too hard. Just 'cause you're sexy doesn't mean you're a nympho.


Let's please keep this straight--*I* am the nympho. I'd hate for anyone to get confused about that. I"m not getting any younger.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> I know nothing...



Couldn'tve said it better myself  *rimshot* 


[edit]
ooops, totally missed the second page of the thread. not nearly as funny now.
[/edit


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> "Vince" could be the fake name of a porn star.



YOU DIDN'T KNOW.....

Vince is his stage name....you didn't know that?


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Let's please keep this straight--*I* am the nympho. I'd hate for anyone to get confused about that. I"m not getting any younger.



Jes...you slut! I think I'm in love!


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

Look, folks, those days of dreaming about young, hot, sexy, big gals are long gone. I am into exchanging recipes for food nowadays. Much more fulfilling, too. 

By the way, Red, move south where you won't miss all that snow!


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 25, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> *they are thinking about it too hard*



it is _not_ that big of a deal. tell them to lay off. I'm not a wild coyote. I'm actually a docile human being (which may or may not become my new handle).


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2006)

Gotta go with most of the other responses, here. "Sexy" does not mean "sex-crazed." When I first saw the name, I thought it was original and fun. I think someone was either thinking too hard, or looking for a way to make you second-guess yourself.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW, this is a heated discussion. Well I have to put my two cents in. It's a name and the only reason anyone would read into it further is bc they already have that thought in their mind. If all they are looking for is sex they will see it in everything.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 25, 2006)

So is Vince our version of Simon Cowell or what?????


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

bigdaddyj112419 said:


> WOW, this is a heated discussion. Well I have to put my two cents in. It's a name and the only reason anyone would read into it further is bc they already have that thought in their mind. If all they are looking for is sex they will see it in everything.



True! People have a tendency to read or hear what they want to read or hear and forget the rest.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 25, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> So is Vince our version of Simon Cowell or what?????



Kinda. 'Cept Simon's got a vague idea what he's talking about *rimshot*


----------



## olivefun (Mar 25, 2006)

I like how Big and Sexy are one word... Like they belong together.

I didn't get the part about the 920.
920 of _what _is a goal?

That part doesn't matter.

Chat names are usually pretty arbitrary.

I see numbers following someone's name and usually ignore the numbers because they usually only mean something personal to the person.

I say, keep the name, it is yours, and it suits you.

Olive


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Threre is nothing wrong with you handle. You can not control what people infer. Your name is perfectly suitable to you as I think someone mentioned to you at our NJ get together.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 25, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I like how Big and Sexy are one word... Like they belong together.
> 
> I didn't get the part about the 920.
> 920 of _what _is a goal?
> ...



I always thought it was her area code. I've found that often the numbers are a birth year or area code. 

920 lbs? 920 online hookups? 920 posts? I never thought of it before, but now I'm curious.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

This discussion isn't heated at all. BS920 isn't replying much so it can't be that big a deal. Her comment about trying to weigh 920 shows she has a sense of humour. The truth is people don't know what numbers mean. She must be born on Sept 20. A Virgo. She knew if she didn't put something on the end of her name then her name would sound like what you see on porn or paysites. Simple as that. 

I have read a few of her posts. She doesn't seem like a sexpot at all which surprises me. She is more like the nice girl next door.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look, folks, those days of dreaming about young, hot, sexy, big gals are long gone. I am into exchanging recipes for food nowadays. Much more fulfilling, too.
> 
> By the way, Red, move south where you won't miss all that snow!



Move south??? Absolutely not....I would melt into a big pile of some kind of watery substance! It was 45 out today and I thought I was gonna die! I really could live in winter all the time!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Vince, you begin an attack and now wonder why you're being picked on? What if I am keen on her? I'm wondering if you're keen on her.




Jersey....we are talking about Vince...he has a crush on all the girls!

If you have a crush on her; I think it's absolutely LOVELY!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> So is Vince our version of Simon Cowell or what?????



He is one of many versions out there! But mostly he just likes to see whose button he can push at the moment. Whereas Simon actually thinks he's right!


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Red. I moved from BC because the winters were tooooooo long and tooooo cold. Brrrrrrr. Who needs snow? The coldest it gets in Sydney is about 40 degrees and that is at night in our so-called winters. There is no winter here in Sydney. Even in the coolest months there are flowers blooming on some plants. No way I could move back to Canada now. I like visiting in the summer, though.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

BC is a beautiful country; I've traveled through it many a time. We also did three months throughout the whole country when I was 11.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> I have read a few of her posts. She doesn't seem like a sexpot at all which surprises me. She is more like the nice girl next door.



She is a nice girl. She also has a good sense of humor. She's very likable.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

Jersey...totally agree; so tell us all...are we seeing a crush? Or is just a "like"? 

But yes; she is a lovely, sweet, young lady; anyone who becomes part of her life will be honored by her sweetness!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2006)

Why do I have this vague feeling this thread is about Vince?

Another vote for keep it, that dude is thinking way too hard.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Why do I have this vague feeling this thread is about Vince?
> 
> Another vote for keep it, that dude is thinking way too hard.



Fuzzy...according to Vince; all threads are about him. Don't let it bother you...it's just a Napoleonic reaction!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, BigSexy is totally cool with me!

BTW, she may be embarrassed by these "I have a crush on her" comments.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 25, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Move south??? Absolutely not....I would melt into a big pile of some kind of watery substance! It was 45 out today and I thought I was gonna die! I really could live in winter all the time!



It was beeyooteefuuullll.  But then Alaska has become too cold for me since ... you know... that thing. I'm having a harder time keeping warm now, but fortunately Burtimus makes a lovely bed/couch/anywhere I wanna be warmer.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh and as for the topic? Honey, if YOU like your avatar and screen name, pay no attention to what others think. It's *yours*, after all. I don't think it makes you come off as slutty or anything -- just that you're big and sexy. Nothing wrong with that, in my book.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh and as for the topic? Honey, if YOU like your avatar and screen name, pay no attention to what others think. It's *yours*, after all. I don't think it makes you come off as slutty or anything -- just that you're big and sexy. Nothing wrong with that, in my book.



If you grew up there, then ignore what I type, but if you grew up in the lower 48 do you ever feel lonely up there? Seems very remote and I am a cold climate fan.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 25, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> If you grew up there, then ignore what I type, but if you grew up in the lower 48 do you ever feel lonely up there? Seems very remote and I am a cold climate fan.



I grew up in Upstate NY, moved to Alaska when I was 12, and since then I've lived in Seattle, San Francisco, and then back up here. And no, I'm never lonely. Not with a husband, three kids, five rabbits and a dog. Not to mention friends and family. Anchorage is a fairly big city and if I start to feel alone, all I need do is go to Wal*Mart, and then I'll have had enough of people for an entire month. OTOH if I want to get away and be alone, it's a short drive to be surrounded by wildlife, if I've a mind to it.

I do HATE the cold, though. With every fiber of my being.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Yeah, BigSexy is totally cool with me!
> 
> BTW, she may be embarrassed by these "I have a crush on her" comments.



Don't want that to happen...pardon if it offended!....She is a lucky lady!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

Sigh...I understand the cold thing Vickie....but PLEASE PLEASE don't leave me! 

I'll probably get flamed for this...but didn't we just have the Fur Rendevous...they really had some lovely stuff this year!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> I don't look at filth like that myself, you know.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Wrote the man who has a cat as a photo...



*How cheeky as well!! 

Seeing he has a photo of MY pussy as his avator!!  *


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *How cheeky as well!!
> 
> Seeing he has a photo of MY pussy as his avator!!  *



Cheeky? No. He calls BigSexy on to post a photo and his avator ISN'T EVEN HIS OWN DAMNED CAT!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> Threre is nothing wrong with you handle. You can not control what people infer. Your name is perfectly suitable to you as I think someone mentioned to you at our NJ get together.


Ooooh, 'someone,' eh? And just who might that someone be??


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Yeah, BigSexy is totally cool with me!
> 
> BTW, she may be embarrassed by these "I have a crush on her" comments.


I'm sure she's eating them up! Who doesn't want such declarations of appreciation?!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ooooh, 'someone,' eh? And just who might that someone be??




The "someone" was Jay. Have you been drinking Jes?


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> The "someone" was Jay. Have you been drinking Jes?



No. Her balloon is filled with nitrious oxyde, the same stuff that rejuvinated Dennis Hopper's career.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not embarrassed, why should I be and yes I'd be flattered. I have crushes on people that dont crush back. I guess thats just how things go. 

As for eating it up. Lets face it, Look at me I eat everything :eat1:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Cheeky? No. He calls BigSexy on to post a photo and his avator ISN'T EVEN HIS OWN DAMNED CAT!?!?!?!!?!?!



*HEY JBB!!!!......HOW DARE YOU CALL MY *TIGER* A DAMNED CAT??!!!??!!!??!


*


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, Joa, Tiger is probably smarter than many of the admirers who post here. 

View attachment Tiger on the door!.JPG


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

*What a clever cat!!!.....[*


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Mar 26, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I've been told that my screen name doesn't describe me well and that it implies that I'm more sexual than I actually am. That in reality I'm much More conservative than my name implies.
> 
> To me it's just a name and I think it describes how I look more than what my sexual activity might be.
> 
> Any thoughts? Or should I tell this person they are thinking about it to hard?




Words are empty containers which meaning we put into them. From experience you have differnt knowledge then I as well as I of you. To find words to describe you have knowledge of that others dont is it an impossible task for how can one describe a light show of the universe when words were not created for. The focus of study should it not be one concepts & there exact meaning?


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince could only be the fake name of a sexy well hung porn star, enough said?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, Joa, Tiger is probably smarter than many of the admirers who post here.



Which of your posts does he write, Vince?


----------



## Vince (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger has Joa in his paws and jumps all over her and sleeps with her. That is better than most admirers are doing in real life!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Which of your posts does he write, Vince?





 * I can't help it, you crack me up, Santa!

Don't worry, I'll get tired of using this gif, sooner or later, possibly later than sooner, though..... I just LOVE that snickering mutt!!!....... *


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

chubbychaiserwinnipeg said:


> Words are empty containers which meaning we put into them. From experience you have differnt knowledge then I as well as I of you. To find words to describe you have knowledge of that others dont is it an impossible task for how can one describe a light show of the universe when words were not created for. The focus of study should it not be one concepts & there exact meaning?



I think I know whose been sucking the nox from Jes' ballon...whoo boy!:doh:


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, Joa, Tiger is probably smarter than many of the admirers who post here.




Oooooooooooh! Is the point where I am supposed to be stung with such scathing wit?


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 27, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Oooooooooooh! Is the point where I am supposed to be stung with such scathing wit?


No, you're supposed to scroll down and laugh at Santaclear's response.


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> No. Her balloon is filled with nitrious oxyde, the same stuff that rejuvinated Dennis Hopper's career.


And I plan to have it rejuvenate mine, bitches!


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im not embarrassed, why should I be and yes I'd be flattered. I have crushes on people that dont crush back. I guess thats just how things go.
> 
> As for eating it up. Lets face it, Look at me I eat everything :eat1:


Crushing on those who don't crush back is the HUMAN CONDITION. It's really awful, and we all face it. You'd think we'd handle it better somehow, after generations of it...like evolution would somehow provide us the tools to handle it, but nope! It's sadly funny, in that way.


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Mar 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> I think I know whose been sucking the nox from Jes' ballon...whoo boy!:doh:




A man who dreams when not asleep is a verry dangerous man.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> No. Her balloon is filled with nitrious oxyde, the same stuff that rejuvinated Dennis Hopper's career.


I bet you wish you knew what my balloon WAS filled with, you know that?!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I am neither fat nor inclined to having people drive on me.




OMG that is hilarious!!!

I agree the person really must have been thinking to hard. You look sexy so the name fits!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Too bad he already gave me rep recently... gotta get that can #5 ANY WAY I CAN!!!!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> I bet you wish you knew what my balloon WAS filled with, you know that?!



Yeah, I would like to know!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Too bad he already gave me rep recently... gotta get that can #5 ANY WAY I CAN!!!!




Yeah I can't give you anymore yet!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

It's OK. I'm Spartacus, for the time being.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Yeah, I would like to know!


If you get real close, I'll whisper a hint to you.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> If you get real close, I'll whisper a hint to you.




OK, I am close--what is it?


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> OK, I am close--what is it?


closer...











PANTS


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think you might need a step stool to reach his ear. Yeah Im pretty sure you will


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I think you might need a step stool to reach his ear. Yeah Im pretty sure you will


Oh, someone's in trouble now. TROUBLE. With a capital 'T'


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 30, 2006)

WHO?????? ME ????? Wadda ya gunna do ???


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, someone's in trouble now. TROUBLE. With a capital 'T'



I love trouble. What do you have, jes?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

*BigSexy920*, I believe the person in question was not thinking _enough_.

Take my name (._..please!_): While I _do_ 'Think', I'm _certainly_ not 'Free'.

I'm not even _reasonable!_


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> I love trouble. What do you have, jes?


I have 20 lbs. of asskicking in a 10 lbs. bag, honey--and I'm ready to unleash it on you-know-who. I can't help that I'm a foot shorter than you giants. But it makes me all the more delicious b/c good things come in small packages!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> I have 20 lbs. of asskicking in a 10 lbs. bag, honey--and I'm ready to unleash it on you-know-who. I can't help that I'm a foot shorter than you giants. But it makes me all the more delicious b/c good things come in small packages!




I like short.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jes: closer... PANTS

JBB: balloons

Both: Pantaloons


----------

